# Help!! Need Gift card advice



## BushyKush420 (Feb 5, 2012)

i had my gf go buy some visa giftcards from walmart. and they ofc are walmart giftcards. and say only can be used in the 50 states. i thought i could buy gc from there and call and ask for international use? please tell me i didnt screw myself?? 

 BK

 obv the cards are for seed purchase.


----------



## pcduck (Feb 5, 2012)

call them they will send you a card for international use. or they should


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 5, 2012)

pcduck said:
			
		

> call them they will send you a card for international use. or they should




 k thank you pcduck. i will give it a try and see whats up? has nebody else gotten the walmart visa gift cards? and had this problem? IS there a different kind of gift card out there? that is just visa? and not walmart name on it?

 BK


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 5, 2012)

k well i called the card company and its a automated service. and they say it can NOT be used internationally ..  

 any suggestions??  i member someone saying "oh u can use the giftcards at walmart blah blah so on and so on. i hope that someone is still out there and can point me in the right direction.. 


   BK


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 5, 2012)

these are the cards..

as you can see at the bottom of the card, above "A gift for you" it says valid in us only.


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 5, 2012)

i hear greendot cards work internationally after a call to activate it for that, i think can be found at wal-mart, walgreens for sure

do you not have a debit or normal credit card? really the way it shows up on your bill has nothing to do with seeds, no worries


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 5, 2012)

i actually have a greendot card. but it has my info on it. and didnt really wanna use it for that. i also have a bank account and def dont want to use that. 

 i just thought that their was a way to use a gift card, with out using any of my info.. mite just go money order route..  and wait the longer time. 

how many times have you ordered on ur greendot card? and did you send them to your own place where you grow? 

 i am sending to a safe house. but what good is that if i use my info to get it..? 

 thanks for the input  


 BK


----------



## powerplanter (Feb 6, 2012)

I used my bank card the last time I bought seeds.  No worries yet.


----------



## dman1234 (Feb 6, 2012)

i use my personal credit card everytime i order anything includung seeds, there's no worries.


----------



## Lobstah (Feb 6, 2012)

i got the prepaid visa card from wal-mart, you pay $3 to load and it works international with no problems, just used it two weeks ago on attitude order.
  hope that helps


----------



## PuffinNugs (Feb 6, 2012)

I posted early but deleted. Felt it was tmi.

But I just use normal debit and credit cards with all my info and send right to myself. Fake names and that can cause problems with postal workers don't recognized the name.


----------



## Jericho (Feb 6, 2012)

Same here. always use my own visa with my details on it sent  to my address. Discreet means discreet from attitude. Looks fine on visa statement.


----------



## astrobud (Feb 6, 2012)

i use my debit with no problems. as long as your not buying bulk


----------



## 7greeneyes (Feb 6, 2012)

see, here I thought I was a sucka for always using my debit card :doh: Those gift cards always gave me too much hassle, so I just went with old reliable  cha-ching


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 6, 2012)

k thanks alot guys.  

 ill just use my greendot card. 


 BK


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 7, 2012)

order placed..  i didn't call to activate my greendot card for international use. sorta forgot, but placed the order and got my confirmation email. and the account shows as it is pending, like it went thru. so yaaaaaa im so excited, cant wait to get em, ill post in the seed bank forum bout the timely shipping and who i went thru. 

 BK


----------



## Grower13 (Feb 8, 2012)

BushyKush420 said:
			
		

> order placed..  i didn't call to activate my greendot card for international use. sorta forgot, but placed the order and got my confirmation email. and the account shows as it is pending, like it went thru. so yaaaaaa im so excited, cant wait to get em, ill post in the seed bank forum bout the timely shipping and who i went thru.
> 
> BK




don't be upset if it doesn't go through...... took me 4 different times to get my order to go through...... I was where your at twice only to have it fail to go through....... do yourself a favor and call green dot now and go international...... the Walmart card can be used...... but I had to wait until my card with my name on it came in the mail...... it comes to you because you activate your card you picked off the self....... when it comes you can buy international...... IMHO..... you can buy international only when you have your name connected to the form of payment.


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 8, 2012)

k  ill check it out. thank for the heads up grower

BK


----------



## BushyKush420 (Feb 9, 2012)

well gooood news. i think. they sent me the tracking info, so i think it went thru no probs.  wooooot


----------

